# does anyone one DIY fish tank stand for sell?



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi all. I Need one simple stand for my 2 plant tank to save some space. I dont have the tools to cut.
so just wondering if anyone doing this for sell. its better near NY so I can save $ on shipping.
just need one like this. 








my tank 36"x9"x9" 12Gallon and 24"x18"x17" 30Gallon
all I need is just cut it to piece I can scew up myself or if there any place that making this for low price.
please let me know really appreciate.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

you can have the wood cut at the store like homedepot or Lowes
some stores do it for free. some will charge a small fee


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

TeamTeal said:


> you can have the wood cut at the store like homedepot or Lowes
> some stores do it for free. some will charge a small fee


thanks for quick reply. homedepot do cut but they dont cut the size i want


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I make a lot of things from wood and find it easy but then you are correct in the cost of shipping. 
Could I suggest an alternate that would fit me far better ? Something that might or might not work out for you? 
Many pieces of furniture will be plenty strong enough to support tanks. So rather than finding the odd person who has the skills and tools to do the job right, plus shipping it, I would look for the right furniture to repurpose and have delivered if necessary. 
City living does have some difficult problems that require different thinking. 

My first thought would be to know what to look for in a good item. I look for solid wood , not a composite material covered in veneer of some sort. Looking at cracks or places where the wood is put together can let you see the difference. Then I look for wood that has a direct line of wood from the top to the floor. Even thin wood will support a tank if the wood is standing straight on end. Then find a piece that is built so that those end pieces are braced so that they can't sway sideways. Two nightstands, placed side by side with a plywood top over both can make a very good stand. It can also give some very nice shelves or drawers to hide things. Or one can take the shelves or drawers out and have a good space for filters or CO2 tanks. The stand in your picture will certainly work but it is far more heavy and much stronger than necessary. 

I would not look too far but consider other items that would work. 
Best of luck! I spend some time in large metros and it does take a bit of rethinking just to get by.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

PlantedRich said:


> I make a lot of things from wood and find it easy but then you are correct in the cost of shipping.
> Could I suggest an alternate that would fit me far better ? Something that might or might not work out for you?
> Many pieces of furniture will be plenty strong enough to support tanks. So rather than finding the odd person who has the skills and tools to do the job right, plus shipping it, I would look for the right furniture to repurpose and have delivered if necessary.
> City living does have some difficult problems that require different thinking.
> ...


thanks for advice. I just found a shelve unit at target. do you think is strong enough for 2 tank?
description say 
Maximum Shelf Weight Capacity: 1050 pounds
Maximum Weight Capacity: 350 pounds 
Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

Bump:


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

You must know someone with some tools? If it's just a frame you want, grab some screws, some 2x4 and a case of beer. It's a very simple project if you want one like the pic you posted. Maybe a local handyman will make the cuts cheap for you, bring them home and assemble it yourself?

.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

The Big Buddha said:


> You must know someone with some tools? If it's just a frame you want, grab some screws, some 2x4 and a case of beer. It's a very simple project if you want one like the pic you posted. Maybe a local handyman will make the cuts cheap for you, bring them home and assemble it yourself?
> 
> .


yeah I just need it simple. do you think this one work?
Maximum Shelf Weight Capacity: 1050 pounds
Maximum Weight Capacity: 350 pounds 
Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

I going to buy this one if it strong enough. otherwise I go to some lumber inc ask

Bump:


The Big Buddha said:


> You must know someone with some tools? If it's just a frame you want, grab some screws, some 2x4 and a case of beer. It's a very simple project if you want one like the pic you posted. Maybe a local handyman will make the cuts cheap for you, bring them home and assemble it yourself?
> 
> .


one of my friend has the tools. but I dont want to bothering him. he's too busy at work and take care his children


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Your 12 gallon would not be an issue. The 30 gallon might reach the 350 pound shelf capacity. 30 gallons * 8 pounds per gallon is 240 pounds. Add the weight of the tank (less than 50 pounds) and the weight of substraight (again, less than 50 pounds). You will likely go over 300 pounds but should be less than 350. Vertically you should be ok. My concern is bumping into the stand and sloshing the water around might stress the stand horizontally.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> Your 12 gallon would not be an issue. The 30 gallon might reach the 350 pound shelf capacity. 30 gallons * 8 pounds per gallon is 240 pounds. Add the weight of the tank (less than 50 pounds) and the weight of substraight (again, less than 50 pounds). You will likely go over 300 pounds but should be less than 350. Vertically you should be ok. My concern is bumping into the stand and sloshing the water around might stress the stand horizontally.


oh thanks I'll go some lumber inc ask first. I just leave 30G tank on floor and 12G on coffee table. it takes too much space. so I just want a stand fit both to save space.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When doing telephone work and running through lots of apartments and dorms, I came across what I feel is a great stand for those who move a lot or don't have tools/space for building. It may not feel too high class but it is certain to work and it is easy to do with a minimum of fuss. 
Set a concrete block under each end of the tanks. Use the 8X8X16 blocks and turn the holes facing up. Then lay a couple 2X 6,8, or 10 inch across between the blocks to make a shelf. Add a second layer of blocks and a second layer of 2X for the top of the stand. Add a cover of your choice fabric if you don't like it all out in the open and leave an opening flap at the front. 
Portable, each part is easy to move in, even when using buses or trains, easy to set, plenty strong and easy to take with you when you move. They work great for college folks in dorms. 
For tools, it just needs some way to assure all four corners ar elevel and even to avoid twisting the tank.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> When doing telephone work and running through lots of apartments and dorms, I came across what I feel is a great stand for those who move a lot or don't have tools/space for building. It may not feel too high class but it is certain to work and it is easy to do with a minimum of fuss.
> Set a concrete block under each end of the tanks. Use the 8X8X16 blocks and turn the holes facing up. Then lay a couple 2X 6,8, or 10 inch across between the blocks to make a shelf. Add a second layer of blocks and a second layer of 2X for the top of the stand. Add a cover of your choice fabric if you don't like it all out in the open and leave an opening flap at the front.
> Portable, each part is easy to move in, even when using buses or trains, easy to set, plenty strong and easy to take with you when you move. They work great for college folks in dorms.
> For tools, it just needs some way to assure all four corners ar elevel and even to avoid twisting the tank.


Love that idea, but never been a fan of the extra weight it adds to the floor. 

EverBlock EverBlock Systems - Modular Building Blocks

I wonder what the weight capacity on these are.... that would make a great stand.

.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You could probably buy a cheap mitre saw and use that, as well as a set square and a level... You'd learn how to build stuff, and have minimal tools to store for the future comfort of being able to do stuff yourself.


----------



## safetyguy (May 6, 2015)

You can also rent the tools from Home Depot. I usually buy them so i don't know how much they charge. If you're tight on space or don't have a need for tool afterward, renting is a good option.


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

I did mine with blocks. If youre on a budget, get really big 2x4s from Craigslist. Sometimes ppl give for free. Go to harbor freight and get a buzz saw or whatever it is and measure and cut it yourself. When youre finished, bring the tools back...


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

These still work just fine:

Stanley 15 in. Sharp-Tooth Hand Saw-20-526 - The Home Depot

Entire nations were built prior to the advent of power tools!


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

safetyguy said:


> You can also rent the tools from Home Depot. I usually buy them so i don't know how much they charge. If you're tight on space or don't have a need for tool afterward, renting is a good option.


thanks I just bought the rack instead
Edsal 4 Level Rivet Shelving - Black - Mills Fleet Farm


----------



## Bobbybills (Nov 30, 2015)

just don't get any water on the particle board or it will look like a saltine cracker in a bowl of soup. For a small fee, get 1/2" plywood cut to size at the Home Dumpster.


----------

